# Psychiatric Information Required for Recruitment



## Smith7000 (7 Nov 2019)

I attended my medical today. Everything is in the clear aside from the fact that I checked the box for psychiatric health issues.

I have had issues with depression in the past. It has been at least a few years since I have taken any medication to help with it. I've been diagnosed and put on medication on two separate occasions for depression. I believe I told my doctor on at least one of these diagnoses that I had been experiencing suicidal thoughts(though if I did, it was an exaggeration as I have never truly contemplated suicide). Aside from these instances, I have set up an appointment for counseling this past September, but decided not to attend this appointment after working through my issues(bad breakup) with friends and family to get me back on my feet. 

I have been given a "Psychiatric - Information for Recruitment" form to be filled out by my doctor. 

Are individuals typically barred from recruitment for something like this? My mental health has not been an issue for years and I am happier than I have ever been. I want a career in the forces more than anything and I would be so disappointed to see it slip away because of past issues that are no longer relevant in my life.

Also, will something like this delay my application or will it be processed as normal when it arrives in Ottawa(provided the medical staff likes what they see from my doctor)?

I understand that no one can give me a definitive answer about something like this but I would greatly appreciate some insight.


----------



## mariomike (7 Nov 2019)

Smith7000 said:
			
		

> I have had issues with depression in the past. It has been at least a few years since I have taken any medication to help with it. I've been diagnosed and put on medication on two separate occasions for depression.



For reference to the discussion,

The Depression / Anti Depressants Merged Thread  
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/13192.325
17 pages.



			
				Smith7000 said:
			
		

> I believe I told my doctor on at least one of these diagnoses that I had been experiencing suicidal thoughts(though if I did, it was an exaggeration as I have never truly contemplated suicide).




Self-Harm/Suicide Attempts/ And other Serious Mental Health Issues. 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/69787.0
3 pages.

As always, the Recruiting Medical Officer ( RMO ) makes the Medical Enrollment decisions.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## Smith7000 (7 Nov 2019)

mariomike said:
			
		

> For reference to the discussion,
> 
> The Depression / Anti Depressants Merged Thread
> https://navy.ca/forums/threads/13192.325
> ...



Thank you, mariomike.
There is a lot of useful information in those threads, and it seems like an appropriate answer to my original question would be: "Even if my doctor provides an extremely favourable review, it is still up to the discretion of the RMC staff."


----------



## mariomike (7 Nov 2019)

Smith7000 said:
			
		

> Thank you, mariomike.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Nov 2019)

[quote author=Smith7000]I have set up an appointment for counseling this past September, but decided not to attend this appointment[/quote]


> My mental health has not been an issue for years



If you've told recruiters your mental health hasn't been an issue for years but also told them you had counseling set up (and canceled) 2 months ago they might wonder whats up.


----------



## jdem007 (7 Nov 2019)

Smith7000 said:
			
		

> I attended my medical today. Everything is in the clear aside from the fact that I checked the box for psychiatric health issues.
> 
> I have had issues with depression in the past.
> 
> ...



If I can reply to this this is what I would tell you: You will get rejected no matter what. Even if you have a doctor fill out the form saying you are okay etc... Trust me, they will deem you unfit to serve. Well now, everyone is different. Maybe they will say "Alright this guy is okay now. He's fit" Consider yourself VERY lucky if that happens. I don't mean to discourage you, I just want to prepare you for the decision letter when it comes and prepare you on how to proceed. If you ask why, that is because I was in the same boat. This is what happened with me. Similar thing, I've suffered with anxiety, depression etc... I was on medications. After graduating university, I kinda stopped taking meds and started working on how I should progress and live without medications, beat my depression and anxiety. So I started running 4 days a week, work on my low self esteem, exercise at least once a week even though I'm still bad at it and keep striving. I did my medical, gave them referral from my doctor, filled out forms. But it did not work. When I got my letter, I kinda expected to be rejected but I was still devastated. So, I contacted my doctor at the CAF. I asked if I could appeal. And yes you can appeal. So what I did. I got a referral to see a psychiatrist. I only did 3 times. Trust me, I would suggest you do that NOW, explain your situation. If you haven't had issues with depressions and have been doing well. I would still suggest you to go see a doctor. Sit down couple times with him/ her and prove to them you are doing well and are working towards on getting better. After that, have them fill out the form. Last but not least, write an appeal letter. Explain to the CAF what have you been doing to improve yourself, why did you take medications, what were the reasons for your thoughts back then, how are you now, and what are you doing to improve yourself. In the letter you gotta show them you really need this and why. Why do you think you deserve this and how you think you are fit now compare to last when you were sick. Know that you need to at least have been off meds for 12 months. After that send the letter along with your forms/referral from your doctor. And wait 2-6 months until you hear back. They will or might accept you. Now, please don't go by my words, because everyone files and cases are different. But for me, this is what I did and guess what I got approved and was deemed fit to serve. Now I await my appointment for the interview next week. It is still a long way to go but I couldn't be more happier. What you need is patient. My application has been ongoing for 2 years now (part of the reason is my fault other is due to the medical decision), it is a drag but I'm a patient man. In mean time, I still improve myself, I work out and run 4 days a weeks. Hope that helps. Best of luck!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Nov 2019)

jdem007, 

That was really thoughtful of you to take the time and write all of that out for him. Thanks for doing that. It's nice to see you're getting a chance and it appears your work is paying off. Good luck.


----------



## jdem007 (7 Nov 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> jdem007,
> 
> That was really thoughtful of you to take the time and write all of that out for him. Thanks for doing that. It's nice to see you're getting a chance and it appears your work is paying off. Good luck.



Thanks!!

I need it


----------



## Smith7000 (7 Nov 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> If you've told recruiters your mental health hasn't been an issue for years but also told them you had counseling set up (and canceled) 2 months ago they might wonder whats up.



The counseling was intended to help me deal with a bad breakup as stated, it wasn't a mental health issue. It was an attempt to speak with a third party and receive advice, but I found that elsewhere.


----------



## Smith7000 (7 Nov 2019)

jdem007 said:
			
		

> If I can reply to this this is what I would tell you: You will get rejected no matter what. Even if you have a doctor fill out the form saying you are okay etc... Trust me, they will deem you unfit to serve. Well now, everyone is different. Maybe they will say "Alright this guy is okay now. He's fit" Consider yourself VERY lucky if that happens. I don't mean to discourage you, I just want to prepare you for the decision letter when it comes and prepare you on how to proceed. If you ask why, that is because I was in the same boat. This is what happened with me. Similar thing, I've suffered with anxiety, depression etc... I was on medications. After graduating university, I kinda stopped taking meds and started working on how I should progress and live without medications, beat my depression and anxiety. So I started running 4 days a week, work on my low self esteem, exercise at least once a week even though I'm still bad at it and keep striving. I did my medical, gave them referral from my doctor, filled out forms. But it did not work. When I got my letter, I kinda expected to be rejected but I was still devastated. So, I contacted my doctor at the CAF. I asked if I could appeal. And yes you can appeal. So what I did. I got a referral to see a psychiatrist. I only did 3 times. Trust me, I would suggest you do that NOW, explain your situation. If you haven't had issues with depressions and have been doing well. I would still suggest you to go see a doctor. Sit down couple times with him/ her and prove to them you are doing well and are working towards on getting better. After that, have them fill out the form. Last but not least, write an appeal letter. Explain to the CAF what have you been doing to improve yourself, why did you take medications, what were the reasons for your thoughts back then, how are you now, and what are you doing to improve yourself. In the letter you gotta show them you really need this and why. Why do you think you deserve this and how you think you are fit now compare to last when you were sick. Know that you need to at least have been off meds for 12 months. After that send the letter along with your forms/referral from your doctor. And wait 2-6 months until you hear back. They will or might accept you. Now, please don't go by my words, because everyone files and cases are different. But for me, this is what I did and guess what I got approved and was deemed fit to serve. Now I await my appointment for the interview next week. It is still a long way to go but I couldn't be more happier. What you need is patient. My application has been ongoing for 2 years now (part of the reason is my fault other is due to the medical decision), it is a drag but I'm a patient man. In mean time, I still improve myself, I work out and run 4 days a weeks. Hope that helps. Best of luck!!




Thanks a lot for sharing your story.

I appreciate your response but I am wondering why they would even request more information from my doctor if they're just going to outright reject my application anyway. I'm sure my doctor can provide me with information that shows that i have grown and become stronger since I was last treated for depression. I'm just hoping that's enough for now.

Another worry is that my medical history along with the fact that my father committed suicide is probably enough to never accept me.

Thanks again.


----------



## Smith7000 (7 Jan 2020)

Was found medically unfit due to my past depression. Thanks for the input, everyone. Time to start the appeal process.


----------



## ayamdjeu (3 Nov 2020)

Hello Smith

Did you ever followed this up ?
Any appeal done ?
can you share the outcome ?

Thx


----------



## Lexi2021 (26 Jan 2021)

I have my med exam mid-next week and I just have a few questions about it. I been reading for hours on reddit and here since I'm really nervous and wanted to join RMC since grade 7.

In grade 10 (currently in grade 12) I had some trouble with mental health (nothing too major) but I had to take antidepressants (escitalopram 15mg, and mirtazapine 15mg). I was told to go to the hospital by my school and I ended up having to stay for a few weeks there. I stopped taking the meds a couple of weeks after I left the hospital. I didn't get a doc note saying that I could come off I kinda just did it myself. I feel perfectly fine and my mental health is fine. I have contacts my family doctor and they were able to put a note on my file saying that I did have any meds or have any therapy/counselling since July 2019. Also ever since quarantine, I haven't rlly been exercising or moving around too much and ending up gaining weight (160 lbs, 5'3, also I know its my fault so I'm doing at home workout now). From grade 9-11 I have been on my school badminton, tennis, table tennis and softball team along with a handful of clubs that I have interested in. I have 100+ hrs volunteering and I have a part-time job.

Can anyone explain the med exam in more detail? I understand that they'll be this questionnaire that I have to fill, and do some basic test (eye, hearing, etc) but would they say something about my weight? I will be trying to show/convince them that my mental health won't be hindering my performance by explaining that I have learned from the experience and improved myself.


Don't know if this is needed but my avg in grade 12 so far is around 90 and they said I had done well on the aptitude test. I have also chosen signal, intelligence, and EME.

Sorry for the long post and any help/advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## da1root (27 Jan 2021)

Standard disclaimer: no one here is going to give you the answer you seek. Your best resource will be the Medical Staff at your local Recruiting Center.

Notwithstanding the above, everyone's medical history is judged on a case-by-case basis. You may require a FDL (letter from your family doctor) to proceed. The enrolment medical looks at past medical history and your current medical level to determine suitability to join the CAF. Most of it is like doing a physical check up with your family physician.

Other standard disclaimer: the foregoing does not constitute professional medical advice, and is not a substitute for direction received from official CAF / CFRC sources.


----------



## Anon10 (22 Oct 2021)

Hi,

So I’m currently applying to be an medical assistant for the reserve. 

Ive had ptsd, depression and anxiety, for which I have completed my treatment and have no symptoms left since jan. 2021. I still take my celexa but could come off it if necessary. I have no problem performing well under pressure or stress.

I also have adhd but its treated. 

I am wondering if I will have a job offer if my doctor signs a paper saying what I wrote just before (in more details).


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Oct 2021)

See my reply to your other post.

BTW, we frown on multi posting here. One question - one forum.


----------

